# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger door vingeren

## onbekende

Hallo!

Mijn vriendje heeft mij gevingerd maar is er niet in gegaan. Het is 1x gebeurd nadat ik hem had afgetrokken maar dat hebben we gelijk met een tissue afgeveegd. Ik moest maandag ongesteld worden maar het is nu zondag en ik ben het nog steeds niet. Ik zit al de hele week te stressen. Ook ben ik het erg onregelmatig maar toch. Ben ik nu zwanger?

Groetjes

----------


## Wendy

Hoi,

Volgens mij hoef jij je geen zorgen te maken. Van vingeren wordt je niet zwanger. Waarschijnlijk omdat je zo loopt te stressen wordt je niet ongesteld. Wanneer je er het stressgevoel loslaat, wordt je wel weer ongesteld. Dat is moeilijk, omdat je er veel aan moet denken. Ikzelf ben een keer een half jaar niet ongesteld geweest vanwege stress. Dat is echt heel vervelend. Dus ik weet wel hoe moeilijk het is om het los te laten, maar misschien helpt het als je dit leest.

Groetjes,

Wendy

----------


## Ikuuuuuuh

> Hallo!
> 
> Mijn vriendje heeft mij gevingerd maar is er niet in gegaan. Het is 1x gebeurd nadat ik hem had afgetrokken maar dat hebben we gelijk met een tissue afgeveegd. Ik moest maandag ongesteld worden maar het is nu zondag en ik ben het nog steeds niet. Ik zit al de hele week te stressen. Ook ben ik het erg onregelmatig maar toch. Ben ik nu zwanger?
> 
> Groetjes


Hallo
ik ben 2 weken geleden gevingerd door mijn vriend!..
toen ik ongesteld moest worden werd k het niet.. het is nu 2 weken later en ben het nog steeds niet!..
ben ik zwanger? ik hoop het niet ..! en ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen alvast bedankt!..

----------


## kristel

als je echt zo in de stress zit koop dan een zwangersschap test zijn je zenuwen meteen weg want met vingeren kun je niet zwanger raken.
gr

----------


## anoniem100

ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde probleem. ik heb mijn vriendje afgetrokken hij is met zijn vinger in mij geweest, maar hij is niet klaargekomen. we hebben geprobeerd om seks te hebben , maar dat is niet gelukt. hij droeg een condoom. ik maakte mij helemaal geen zorgen tot nu: ik ben 2 weken over tijd. ik ben heel onregelmatig, daar maakte ik mij geen zorgen over maar nu wel. ik wil een test doen, maar zelfs wanneer die negatief is bestaat er nog een kans op zwangerschap ...

mijn moeder mag dit allemaal niet weten. ze zou mij vermoorden.
gelukkig steunt mijn vriendje me, maar toch ben ik ten einde raad

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik snap niet precies wat er nou wel en niet gebeurd is. Maar, koop een test, tientje bij de etos ofzo. Als die negatief is, kan je er vanuit gaan dat je niet zwanger bent. Dat je je nu zorgen maakt, kan zelfs de reden zijn dat je het niet wordt (ik snap je wel hoor, heb zelf hetzelfde wel gehad, maargoed, ik heb gewoon een test gedaan, en weg zorgen...) Je moet iig overtijd zijn ja, en zeker 2 weken na de 'sex' zitten, omdat je zo onregelmatig bent. Als je dan late eisprong had, dan weet je wel zeker dat de test betrouwbaar is. 

Dusj, wanneer heb je gesext? En als dat 2 weken geleden is, testje halen, ben je zo mee klaar, je weet het gelijk (of nouja, 10 minuutjes ofzow)...

----------


## anoniem100

hey, bedankt voor je raad
ben test gaan kopen en hij was negatief: zorgen weg en de volgende dag menstrueerde ik al  :Smile: 

bedankt xxx

----------


## pilvraagjes

Super!

----------


## liezjeuh

ik zit dus nu met het zelfde probleem
mijn vriend heeft me een dag na mijn regels gevingert
en nu gistere weer
normaal moest ik donderdag mijn regels krijgen en vermits ik altijd vrij goed optijd ben maak k me nu zorgen
wat als k nu zwanger ben??

----------


## anoniem100

als hij je één dag na je regels gevingerd heeft zou ik me niet al teveel zorgen maken, vermits jij toch een regelmatige cyclus hebt. je bent nu 3 dagen over tijd. maak je vooral geen zorgen ! heb ik ook gedaan en ze kwamen maar niet. wanneer de stress weggaat komt het vanzelf ! en als het zo niet lukt, doe dan een test, je zal zien dat er niets aan de hand is.

sterkte xxx

----------


## pilvraagjes

de eerste dag na je menstruatie ben je toch niet vruchtbaar, van vingeren zal er helemaal nix gebeuren dan. Gisteren weer.... ik zou me maar niet teveel zorgen maken, het komt wel, en anders inderdaad testje doen voor je gemoedsrust!

----------


## natasha

Ik was ook een keer helemaal gestressd... Ik moest het worden, maar na een week was is het nog steeds niet. Ik had een repetitieweek, dus veel stress, ik was juist DIE week bang dat ik zwanger was, dus alles bij elkaar. Ik heb toen een test gehaald, hem gedaan, en de uitslag was negatief. Niet zwanger dus. ik was gerustgesteld en de dag erna werd ik ongesteld. 2 weken te laat. Dus haal gewoon een test! Succes! xx

----------


## onzeker

ik zit met een vraagje waar ik me zorgen over maak.
is het normaal dat je maandstonden minder worden na de eerste keer seks?
ik heb dat namelijk en ik maak me erge zorgen

----------


## diehl002

hoi,

mijn vriend heeft mij ook gevingerd,ook helemaal naar binnen,ik gebruik wel de pil,kan ik dan zwanger zijn???.alle hulp welkom.het deed erna en tijdens ook pijn.

----------


## Petra717

Diehl002, 

Je kan niet zwangerraken van vingeren, dus wees maar gerust.

----------


## lacuna

M'n vriend heeft mij ook gevingerd & ik heb hem afgetrokken. Ik weet niet of hij is klaargekomen (maar er kwam alsinds vocht van hem aan te pas). Als ik m'n onderbroek aandeed(en ik haperde met m'n handen waaraan er nog voorvocht/sperma aanhing op m'n onderbroek), kan er daar dan geen sperma of voorvocht op zijn gegaan,& kan dat in m'n vagina glijden (ik hoor soms dat zaadcellen in de vagina glijden..) Of 'droogt' dat op?
Iedere keer heb ik dat probleem, iedere keer zit ik te stressen, maar ik kan toch niet iedere keer een zwangerschapstest en/of noodpil kopen ?!
Of zijn dit gewoon paranoïde gedachten ?
Ik heb trouwens sinds april m'n (altijd onregelmatige ) maandstonden niet (en in april had ik ze doordat ik een noodpil had genomen uit stress).

----------


## its me

uhm ik las ergens anders op een site dat een kerel wel een zoontje heeft alleen doordat hij een meid had gevingerd help hoe kan dit?

----------


## its me

en vergeten om te vragen als je je zelf hebt gemastrubeerd maar NIET klaar bent gekomen maar dat er miss dan wel voorvocht om je vinger zit kan je meisje dan zwanger worden?als je haar daarna vingerd?

----------


## cas

haaj mijn vriend heeft mij gevingerd en ik hem afgetrokken 
ik heb nu de laatste tijd last van steken in me buik dat over mijn rug gaat en heb bijna gene honger ik ben ook eits dikker geworden.
maar kan het dat ik zwanger ben door hem ik hoop het neit ben zo bang daar voor en weet neit wat ik nu moet !!! als ik dit ana me ouders zal vertellen worden ze zo boos ... in mijn boxer is het ook wit slijm iew en wat is dat.
hij is neit klaar gekoemn maar er kwam denk ik wle voor vocht bij t pas ?
iedergeval wel bij mij !!
sperma gaat och binnen 5 sec dood en glijdt toch neit naar binnen het moet toch bij de baarmoedermond langs ofzo voordat ej zwanger raakt ?
ik wil heel graag geholpen worden 
groetjes bang meisje

----------


## Felice

Héé bang meisje,
ik zou eerst alle berichten hier even lezen en zet je zorgen maar opzij, je raakt echt niet zwanger van vingeren. En als je je zo druk makt erover, dan idd test kopen bij bv. de Etos.
Je hebt wat afscheiding van het slijmvlies van je baarmoederwand, geen zorgen over maken, is normaal.
Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd bang meisje...je geen zorgen maken!

De steken etc zullen waarschijnlijk gewoon komen omdat jij hier mee inzit!

Sterkte Agnes

----------


## cas

ik heb echo laten maken kreeg krampen blijkt da tik galstenen heb ::::::::::O
dus !!! nog thx voor jullie hulp binnenkort word ik geopereerd
xxx cass

----------


## Felice

OKé Cas! Dan nog sterkte voor de operatie dus! En niet meer zulke dingen in je hoofd halen hoor, en als je twijfelt, aan je huisarts vragen. :Embarrassment:  Daar zijn ze voor, niet meer met zoiets rond blijven lopen, dat maakt je gek van angst.

----------


## Mel21

Ik heb ongeveer ook zo een probleempje..
Mijn vriend en ik werden ook meer intiem, maar over sex haden we het nog nooit echt gehad..
Nu wa ij twee weken geleden bij mij, en deden we wat we altijd deden.
Maar toen kleede ij zich helemaal uit en ging op mij liggen.. 
Ik voelde mij er ongemakkelijk bij en vroeg of hij van me wou afgaan..
hij luisterde niet. uiteindelijk kwam hij klaar. tegen mij, niet echt in mij.
Nu ben ik ng altijd niet ongesteld ( 3 dagen overtyd ) 
en ik ben echt aan het stressen. 
nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik al aan het stressen was een week voor mijn maandstonden.
Kan het hier wat mee te maken hebben of niet? 
Ik ben 16 en helemaal ng niet klaar hiervoor..
x

----------


## Felice

Hallo Mel,

Ik kan me nog heel goed herinneren dat ik ook zulke angsten had, vreselijk! Maar echt, ik denk dat je over tijd bent door de stress, echt waar! Maar 3 dagen te laat is nog niet veel trouwens. Kun je anders de klok er op gelijk zetten, of ook niet?
Ontspan je, neem als je kunt een lekker warm bad, drink wat kamillethee, blijf rustig, leg een warme kruik op je buik, maak een lekkere grote wandeling.

Ik wil wel opmerken dat het helemaal niet lief is van je vriend...zoals hij deze situatie toch doorgedrukt heeft, terwijl jij daar duidelijk "NEE" tegen zei.
Wat als hij nu al niet ''luistert'' naar jouw behoeften en wensen?
Hoe oud is je vriend? Ik zou als jullie niet aan het vrijen zijn eens goed daarover met hem praten, in een voor beiden maar vooral voor jou veilige situatie.

Laat je nog wat horen?
Sterkte en ontspan je vooral!
(en bedenk ook of je de pil misschien wilt...beter voorkomen dan genezen!)

Felice

----------


## Mel21

dankje voor je reactie =]
ik denk ook dat het van de stress is, want nadat het gebeurt was zat ik al de hele tijd bezig van wat als ik nu zwanger ben..dus hebt mij op voorhand al zitten zorgen maken, en nu dat ze niet doorkomen ween ik de hele tijd en slaap ik bijna niet meer. Ook omdat als er iets zou zijn , mijn moeder echt zot zou worden..Ik heb al kalm proberen te zijn maar het lukt me gewoon niet meer.
Jaa van 2 weken geleden tot nu heb ik er al ruzie met em over gehad..Hij was normaal niet zo en zoals toen had ik em nog nooit meegemaakt , ik heb hem dan meteen aan de deur gezet.. Maar ik merk nu wel dat hij spijt heeft. en sinds dan probeert hij niets meer te doen.
Hij is bijna 17 , en we hadden het onderwerp al besproken.
Maar hij is gewoon nog niet volwassen genoeg denk ik. Daarom dat ik het zeker ng niet van plan ben met hem.
Xje !

----------


## Felice

Ja Mel, wacht maar ''rustig'' af...en schrijf je spanning als je zin hebt hier maar van je af.

Bijna 17,allebei nog jong, en de hormonen zijn met hem op de loop gegaan...dat is het gevaar juist...en daarom zou de pil iets zijn om te overwegen. Niet dat dat hem een vrijbrief geeft om dan voortaan wel door te zetten wat hij wil als jij daar niet aan toe bent of niet wilt met hem. Zoiets moet je zeker weten, dat je dat met die ene persoon wilt. Anders heb je later toch spijt... 
Ik leef met je mee Mel, ik kan het me nog zo goed herinneren van vroeger, en ik kon er ook absoluut niet met mijn moeder of iemand anders over praten. Dan kun je bijna radeloos worden van de spanning.
Zoek zoveel mogelijk afleiding. Heb je er met hem over gesproken dat je nu over tijd bent? (toen ik je antwoord begon te lezne hoopte ik al, dat je schreef dat de menstruatie gekomen was...) Dan heb je tenminste één iemand aan wie je het kwijt kunt. En dan zal hij zich een eventuele volgende keer wel beheersen.
En als jullie er niet uit komen of je vertrouwt hem op dit vlak niet meer, dan zou ik ernstig erover denken wat je wilt met deze jongen, want dan is hij jou niet waard, dan houdt hij meer van zichzelf dan van jou.

Enne....weet je moeder wél dat je met hem vrijt? eventueel kun je misschien tóch je zorg aan je moeder vertellen, wie weet hoe dat positiever uit pakt dan je verwacht. En anders kun je naar de huisarts gaan, en aan je moeder iets anders vertellen waarvoor je naar de dokter wilt gaan? Hij heeft zijn beroepsgeheim en mag niet aan je moeder vertellen waarvoor jij komt. Of je kunt de huisarts consulteren zonder dat je moeder ervan af weet? ( ik ken je situatie immers niet daarin, dus dat weet jij wel hoe je dat het beste kunt aanpakken)

Hoop dat je gauw met het nieuws kunt komen dat je ongesteld geworden bent!
Sterkte en succes, kom maar even bij me schuilen en uithuilen hoor!
xxx Felice

----------


## Mel21

Ik denk dat ik vandaag een test ga doen..Ik word echt zot van die onzekerheid.
En de pil had ik al gevraagd aan mijn mama, maar.. niet omdat ik seks wou meer omdat ik echt pijn had van mijn maandstonden en ze echt altijd onregelmatig waren , ik kreeg ze bv meestal veel te vroeg.Ik kan daar met haar echt niet over praten , als je nog maar over seks begint word ze eiglek al kwaad, zis ngal katholiek =] 
Maar seks heb ik eiglek ng niet echt gehad, die keer was het er niet ver van maar ik ben denk ik toch niet ontmaagd.
Ik heb het er met mijn vriend al over gehad,Maar hij probeert vaak het onderwerp te vermijden en van hem af te schuiven.Kdenk niet da hij bang is , hij is er echt van overtuigd dat er niets aan de hand is.
Dat zullen we vndaag wel zien bij de test =]
Ik hoop echt dat et negatief is,ik zou echt niet weten hoe ik dat aan iedereen moet uitleggen , en dan heb ik eiglek ng niet eens echt seks gehad. 
Dankje voor je steun =) 
ik heb ier echt veel aan.
xje !

----------


## Mel21

Hoi , 
Keb 3 teste gedaan 
2 x predictor 
en 1 keer life test.. 
predictor was onduidelijk maar precies positief..
life test was duidelijk negatief.. ik ben dus geen stap verder geraakt, buiten ng meer stress..
De mevrouw in de apotheker had aan mijn beste vriend gezegt dat de life test de meest betrouwbare was.. mr toch..
x

----------


## Justify

Als ik dit allemaal zo nalees, moet ik wel lachen. Ik heb namelijk in het verleden voor 3 jongerenbladen gewerkt waarbij ik constant zulke vragen moest beantwoorden. Dus dit voelt wel even als nostalgie.

@ Mel21: Je bent niet zwanger. Dat weet ik nu al uit je verhaal, tenzij je natuurlijk iets achterhoudt. 
De kans om zwanger te worden met het hebben van echt seks, is eigenlijk al ontzettend klein. Laat staan wanneer hij niet eens binnen in je is gekomen. 
Ik weet niet of je menstruatie hiervoor regelmatig was? De eerste 2-3 jr van je ongesteldheid, kan het sowieso onregelmatig zijn, zelfs al heb je bijv een halfjr het regelmatig gehad. Bovendien stress je enorm zo te lezen en dat heeft echt het nare effect dat het je menstruatie verstoort.

Als je in Nederland woont, kan je de pil zelf halen bij je huisarts. Deze heeft een beroepsgeheim. Tot je 21ste zit de pil in het basispakket van je ziekenfonds en zou je eigenlijk geen rekening oid thuis moeten krijgen. Je kan zelf gewoon een afspraak maken met hem/haar, zelfs al ben je onder de 18. 

Je klinkt niet als iemand die zich al klaar voelt voor seks en daar is natuurlijk helemaal niets mis mee. Je vriend moet dat accepteren en jij moet je nooit gedwongen voelen of denken 'het hoort erbij'. Dan krijg je zeker spijt. Een ontmaagding is iets speciaals. Ik bedoel ook niet dat je moet wachten tot je gaat trouwen(tenzij je dat zelf wilt), maar je moet je er wel klaar voor voelen. 

Bovendien hoort communicatie in een relatie. Je moet kunnen praten met je geliefde over van alles. En dan vooral dit soort dingen. Zoals ik al zei, ik kan het me niet voorstellen dat je zwanger bent, maar stel dit was het geval, dan hoor jij het er met je partner het over te hebben. Het is immers het probleem(in dit soort situaties, anders is het een zege haha) van 2 personen en niet alleen van de vrouw. Als jij ermee zit, moet hij je steunen.

----------


## Felice

Uit bepaalde woorden van Mel maak ik op dat je uit Belgié afkomstig bent, klopt toch he?

Ik heb nog steeds een goed gevoel erbij hoor, je bent overtijd door de stress. Het komt wel in orde volgens mij. En inderdaad, de eerste jaren kun je nog erg onregelmatig zijn, en zeker door stress.

We wachten af, samen met jou!

----------


## Mel21

Keb ng een test gedaan hij was weer positief.. 
en neen ik hou helemaal niets achter, ik heb geen sex gehad..Alleen voorspel , ik had het gevoel dat ij in mij kwam maar toen heb ik em weggeduwd en beginne zeggen dat ik het niet wou ..Kan stress eiglek die test beinvloeden ? 
Ik weet echt niet meer wat doen 3 van d e 4 waren positief.
x

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Mel21

Nee, door stress en zenuwen wordt een zwangerschapstest niet beinvloed.
Je schrijft in je post hierboven dat jij het gevoel had dat hij in jou kwam, en dat je hem toen hebt weggeduwd. Ook van voorvocht kun je zwanger raken. In voorvocht zitten ook spermacellen (een klein beetje maar) al is de kans om op zo'n manier zwanger te raken wel heel klein. 
Als je al vier testen hebt gedaan waarvan er drie positief waren, ga dan alsjeblieft naar je huisarts om duidelijkheid te krijgen. Op zo'n manier blijf je testen kopen, en blijf je in de zenuwen en stress zitten. En misschien wel voor niets......

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Mel21

Jaa maar ik ben nog steeds maagd... 
nog nooit sex gehad, en ik heb al een hele week last vn mijn onderbuik precies of ik moet m'n maandstonden krijgen. Ik wil nr huisarts maar heb al gebeld.. Hij zei dat ik me niet teveel zorgen moest maken dat de testen wrs fout waren, en dat het moeilijk zou zijn omdat ik geen sex heb gehad.. 
Dankje voor jullie steun.. 
x

----------


## Felice

Oké Mel, nu dan eindelijk de stap naar de huisarts, goedzo! Wanneer kun je er terecht? Dan komt er tenminste een einde aan je twijfel!

Knuffel van Felice

----------


## Mel21

Maar kweetniet m'n zus zegt dat da mss niet zo'n goed idee is.. 
Keb wel last vn mijn buik , precies of ek moet mijn maandstonde krijgn .. 
Xjee !

----------


## Felice

Mel, natuurlijk is het een goed idee! Je kunt er in elk geval met je huisarts over praten, en als je wilt kan hij je ook meteen de pil geven, dan kun je voortaan veilig vrijen of niet meer in zo'n angst terecht komen. Ook al wil je nog niet, je ziet nu ook hoe je ongewild in deze voor jou angstige situatie bent gekomen Dus behalve een onderzoek en zo, kun je een gesprek met hem hebben. Mocht je toch ongesteld geworden zijn voordat je bij hem terecht kunt, dan vertel je gewoon deze hele situatie eerlijk, dan kun je dit gesprek sturen in de richting van de pil. Die dokter is ook niet gek...die zal het zelf ook wel voorstellen misschien.
Aan je ouders kun je, helaas maar een leugentje om bestwil, eventueel vertellen dat het vanwege je erge buikpijn is dat je de pil gaat slikken.
Wanneer kun je er terecht??

----------


## Mel21

Mjaa , ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben , ik ben er eiglek zeker van. Een vriendin vn me heeft nr haar huisarts gebeld in mijn plaats =S ik weet niet wat ik heb maar ik durf gewoon niet.. 
MAar de dokter heeft gezegt dat ik me geen zorgen moest makn, aangezien ik nog maagd ben en dat niet zomaar kan gebeuren ook omdat we niet echt seks hebben gehad.
hij zei dat ik me niet teveel zorgen moest maken en eventueel tg nog bij hem langs kon gaan.
mss volgende week..
Maar ik heb egt last , precies van mijn maandstonden , meer pijn als normaal 
waarschijnlijk omdat ze niet willen doorkomen.
Dankje voor je steun.
PS : De pil is geen optie mijn moeder wilt dat ik wacht tot het huwelijk.. 
ik krijg ze zeker maar pas als ik 17 ben.. en mss dan zelf ng niet =]
het is niet zo vanzelfsprekend hier.. 
soms zie ik egt hard af vn mijn regels.. maar dan zegt ze dt de pil niet werkt..
Xjeeee

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Mel21, 

Waardoor durf je niet naar de huisarts te gaan? Wat houd je tegen? 
Weet dat je huisarts geheimhoudingsplicht heeft, hij mag dus niet zonder jouw toestemming het een en ander vertellen aan je moeder (of wie dan ook)
Waarom is je moeder zo fel tegen de pil? weet je dat ook? 

groetjes, 
petra



QUOTE=Mel21;14540]Mjaa , ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben , ik ben er eiglek zeker van. Een vriendin vn me heeft nr haar huisarts gebeld in mijn plaats =S ik weet niet wat ik heb maar ik durf gewoon niet.. 
MAar de dokter heeft gezegt dat ik me geen zorgen moest makn, aangezien ik nog maagd ben en dat niet zomaar kan gebeuren ook omdat we niet echt seks hebben gehad.
hij zei dat ik me niet teveel zorgen moest maken en eventueel tg nog bij hem langs kon gaan.
mss volgende week..
Maar ik heb egt last , precies van mijn maandstonden , meer pijn als normaal 
waarschijnlijk omdat ze niet willen doorkomen.
Dankje voor je steun.
PS : De pil is geen optie mijn moeder wilt dat ik wacht tot het huwelijk.. 
ik krijg ze zeker maar pas als ik 17 ben.. en mss dan zelf ng niet =]
het is niet zo vanzelfsprekend hier.. 
soms zie ik egt hard af vn mijn regels.. maar dan zegt ze dt de pil niet werkt..
Xjeeee[/QUOTE]

----------


## Mel21

Kweetniet , myn zus zei dat omdat ik minderjarig ben ze dt waarschijnlijk zoudn zeggn aan m'n moeder.. 
en ze wilt gwn dat ik geen sex heb.. daarom is ze er zo tegen =]
x

----------


## Felice

Nee Mel, de huisarts m a g dat niet vertellen aan je moeder, je leeftijd heeft daar niets mee te maken...
tja, het gaat er nog ouderwets aan toe bij jullie, dat is wel duidelijk. Maar probeer dat te ontstijgen, Mel! Neem die verantwoording, dat hoort ook bij opgroeien....
laat svp. nog horen hoe het verder gaat, oké??
Liefs, Felice

----------


## Mel21

Hoi 
sorrie dat ik tijdje niets meer van me heb laten horen. Ik heb ng altijd niets van maandstonden, wel heb ik last van zware hoofdpijn en misselijkheid en dat heb ik altijd een week voor m'n regels 
dus het is hopen dat ze doorkomen.anders ga ik nr dokter en is er geen twijfel meer.
maar kan het zijn dat het door stress is en dat ik me er zo op focus dat ek et gevoel heb dat ek mss zwanger ben .? 
dankje .x

----------


## Felice

ochoch lieve Mel, ik heb echt met je te doen, en tegelijk denkik, oooo, waarom ben je toch niet naar de dokter gegaan, waardoor je nu niet meer in deze toestand zou zitten van angst, onzekerheid, wanhoop misschien?
Ik heb even terug gescrolled en zie dat je eigenlijk volgens het schema op ca. 3-2 ongesteld had moeten worden. Dus dan ben je nu 3 weken over tijd.
Nog niet alarmerend op zich hoor. Maar elke dag twijfel en onzekerheid brengt negatieve energie voor je mee, en dat is zó jammer! En onnodig als je naar je huisarts gegaan was. 
maar goed: het is nog steeds mogelijk om te gaan, een ander kan dit niet voor jou doen.
en, zoals eerder gezegd: j a, dit kan door stress komen...
succes!!! Felice

----------


## Mel21

Ik denk dat ik gewoon niet wil gaan omdat ik nu ng een beetje hoop heb,en eens ik bij de dokter ga de vaststelling zal hebbn dat ik zwanger ben. En om eerlijk te zijn ik kan dat nie aan.. Kzou nie weten wat doen. En mijn vriendje geeft mij nog meer stress omdat hij helemaal niet met een baby bezig is alleen ik dat bij hem blijf..ik heb al dagen barstende hoofdpijn precies migraine en dat heb ik meestal met mijn maandstonde dus je weet maar nooit.. 
dankje voor de steun .Xje

----------


## Mel21

ik ben zwanger en m'n moeder weet het , ze wilt niet dat ik abortus doe .. 
kben nu al 2 maand ver 
keb et uitgemaakt met mijn vriend
kweet niet wat doen :'( 
X

----------


## Petra717

He Mel21, 

Wat lees ik nu? Wel zwanger, net nadat je weer een beetje hoop had?
Hoe ben er nu achter gekomen? 
En hoe voel je je nu? 
En wat zei je vriend? 
Is je moeder er een beetje kalm onder, ik bedoel ze was toch nogal streng op dit gebied? 

Heel veel sterkte! 

KNufknuf!
petra

----------


## Mel21

ik heb samen ng een test gedaan met mijn mama en die was duidelijk positief.ik voel me echt slecht kweetniet oe ik morgen naar school ga gaan.Mijn vriend wou eerst abortus en nu plots wilt hij het ook , maar tis gedaan tussen ons.
Mijn mama is kalm maar mijn papa zal me waarschijnlijk dwinge om abortus te doen
dankje voor je steun.x

----------


## Déylanna

Hey mel,

Jeetje meid, ik leef met je mee.
Sterkte!!!

----------


## Felice

He Mel,

dus toch...! ik vin dhet heel erg voor je en leef met je mee. 
Hoe kwam het dat je nu toch je moeder in vertrouwen hebt genomen? Kon je het niet meer aan? Op zich goed, want je moet toch niet alleen rondlopen met zo'n probleem. 
Lieve meid, wat nu! Wat wil je zelf? 
Heb je je moeder wel alles verteld, hoe het gegaan is en gelooft ze je? (ik hoop het voor je) Is jemoeder erg kwaad en weet je vader het al?
Ga je nu naar de huisarts? en ga je dan met of zonder je moeder? Ik vind dat je er recht op hebt om alleen met je huisarts te gaan praten, en als jij wél abortus wilt, moet je dat ook duidelijk maken aan hem.
Jouw mening telt op de eerste plaats, maar het kan altijd dat je later spijt krijgt natuurlijk. 

Bedenk dat ieder nogal verward is over je zwanger zijn, misschien moet je een beslissing nog even uitstellen, voor wat betreft de duur van de zwangerschap, om te aborteren, kan dat nog uitstel dulden. 
Het schopt op dit moment je hele jonge leven in de war. 
Moeilijk hoor, zo'n beslissing.
Ik hoop dat je ouders lief voor je zijn en ga toch snel naar de huisarts, Mel!
Houd je ons op de hoogte!
Knuffel, Felice

----------


## Felice

Hé Mel, hoe is het nu...? Ik leef erg met je mee, vertel je het ons..? Sterkte!!
Knuf, Felice

----------


## Mel21

ik moet abortus doen van mijn vader

----------


## Felice

Hé Mel...tja, ik begrijp het.....
moeilijk he...ik hoor niet hoe jij het vindt, wat denk en voel jij daar over, ben je in de gelegenheid om meer te mailen, hoe verwerk jij het, zijn je ouders boos of lief, ondersteunen ze je, is het huis te klein, enz...Vele vragen...ik wens je nogmaals heel veel sterkte...Ikzelf vind het ongeboren leven wel heel bijzonder en belangrijk en in het algemeen moet het beschermd worden, omdat het niet voor zichzelf op kan komen, maar in zo'n geval als dit nu met jou.... lijkt het me ook, toch, een verstandige keuze om abortus toe te passen...je bent zelf nog een kind zegt mijn gevoel...en dan de manier waarop je zwanger bent geraakt...als het is zoals jij ons beschreven hebt, is dit wel uiterst ongelukkig en apart, bijzonder. Of hij is toch bij je binnen geweest...?

Hoe is het nu met je ex vriendje? hij weet het toch? hoe gedraagt hij zich nu naar jou? laat hij niets horen?

Krijg je ook geestelijke steun?? Het is niet zomaar even aborteren en klaar is kees! Vraag daar rustig om, hoor!
Ook aan je huisarts.
Laat zien dat je geholpen wilt worden op meerdere fronten.

Van harte veel ondersteuning, sterkte en een knuffel van Felice! Ik zou niet graag in jouw schoenen staan....mijn ouders waren enorm conservatief en zouden des duivels zijn als ik op zo jong en voor het huwelijk zwanger was geraakt.... (zoals ik ook mee kreeg: dan schop ik je het huis uit! werd er zelfs gezegd...en dat op een leeftijd waarop ik nog niet eens wist hoé je zwanger raakte en hoé moest ik dan voorkomen om niet het huis uitgeschopt te worden...ik was heeeeeeel lang als de dood om zwanger te raken...)

----------


## Mel21

Neen hoor , m'n besluit stond vast om mijn kindje te houden. Ik ben al 7 weken weg , het hartje begint te kloppen, ik denk niet dat abortus een goede optie isvoor mij. en eiglek krijg ik heel veel steun van thuis vooral van diegene waar ik het het minst van verwachtte.. mijn ouders.Mijn papa heeft uiteindelijk gezegt dat het mijn keuze is maar dat hij mij alleenwou beschermen.Morgen ga ik eens naar een lijn bellen om te informeren over abortus al staat waarschijnlijk m'n besluit vast.Mijn vriend en ik hebbe amper ng contact en hij vraagt alleen nr ons niet nr de baby . 
dankje voor de steun 
x

----------


## Felice

Opnieuw wil ik je heel veel sterkte toewensen en een wijs besluit! en wat ben ik blij dat je ouders je nu steunen! Zij hebben het er ook moeilijk mee en ze willen voor jou ook alleen het allerbeste, net als iedereen denk ik. 
Ik, wij, kennen jou niet, en vanaf een afstand kun je ook niet veel doen of toevoegen en niet alles over zien.
Ik vertrouw er graag op dat je weet wat het beste is, in overleg met je ouders en de huisarts en misschien nog iemand, misschien maatschappelijk werk.

En toch blijft het een vraag: hoe kan het nu dat je zwanger bent geworden...?

Ben je nog naar school gegaan? Ik hoop het wel, het zou zo jammer zijn als je ineens niet meer naar school gaat. 
Wellicht willen je ouders wel dit kindje samen met jou groot brengen en kun jij nog naar school, of later dit afmaken. Want hierdoor zul jij je heel anders gaan voelen, je maakt hele andere dingen mee, wordt misschien sneller volwassen ineens. Er bestaat dan de mogelijkheid voor volwassen onderwijs. Zal ook wel in Belgié bestaan?

Knuf van Felice, en wil je ons nog op de hoogte houden> Of je mag ook een PM sturen, wat je wil! Nogmaals sterkte! en geniet van de liefde en steun van je ouders nu! Wat je ook beslist, voel wat goed is! Keer naar binnen en voel en kijk daar wat je wilt met je leven, met dit leven wat in je groeit nu. Als jij denkt dat je dit kindje de nodige liefde en steun kunt geven die het nodig heeft...? en geen spijt krijgt...? 
we horen het graag!

----------


## Twijfelende

hay

ik had een beetje van alles gelezen op deze site en had ook een paar vragen er stond dus bijvoorbeeld dat meisjes die de pil hadden geslikt en daarna ermee stopten ongesteld werden en ook zwanger kan dat alleen als je de pil hebt geslikt? ik bedoel kan je ook gewoon zwanger worden en ongesteld zijn zonder dat je de pil hebt geslikt omdat het met de pil allemaal zo onregelmatig is in het begin meestal..

Verder had ik nog een vraagje want, toen ik het deed met mijn vriend daarna die dagen kreeg ik een opgezette buik en buikpijn en ik moet vaak naar de wc hoort dat erbij of zijn dat signalen van zwangerschap? alhoewel ik had gelezen dat je zowiezo de eerste week of 2 week niks voelt van dat je zwanger bent toch? ik weet niet of ik het me allemaal verbeeld  :Frown:  :Confused:  we deden het 1 keer met condoom en de 2e keer niet mr hij kwam pas klaar nadat hij er al uit was.. ik had gehoord dat er dan voorvocht kan zijn mr dat is tog by die 1e keer direct als je daarna doet is het er tog niet meer of wel?? ik heb nu steeds buikpyn en een opgezette buik en het is 4 dagen nadat het is gebeurd ik hoef pas over 3 week weer ongesteld te worden dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen nu? moet ik wachten tot dat ik ongesteld moet worden en als ik het niet wordt dan een test doen? of kan het nu ook al ? ik hoop dat iemand hier my over informatie kan geven, want ik heb het egt heel erg nodig  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## Riekepiek

Jeetje wat een heftige verhalen hier zeg !

Hoe is het nu met jou Mel? Heb je het kindje nog steeds en hoe is het met je relatie? Een vervelende situatie hoor. 

En TWIJFELENDE:
Ik denk niet dat je binnen een paar dagen al een opgezette buik krijgt als je zwanger bent. DAt is pas na een week of 8 tot tien te zien. Dus dat zal wel meevallen.
Voorvocht bevat best veel spermacellen hoor: dus ga er niet vanuit dat je daardoor niet zwanger kan raken! Wees voorzichtig!

Mijn tip zou zijn: wacht de drie weken af en als je over tijd bent: ga testen. Dat heeft nu nog geen zin. Je zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk een negatief resultaat krijgen omdat het nog niet testbaar is. Daar zal je echt mee moeten wachten. 

Sterkte!

PS: ik zie net dat jouw bericht alweer tien dagen geleden is gepost. Hoe gaat het nu met je TWIJFELENDE? nog steeds een opgezette buik? En hoe voel je je?

----------


## Mel21

Jaa ik hebt het kindje nog altijd , ben vandaag 11 weken ver =) 
gisteren wel effe geschroken toen ik wat bloed verloor , maar morgen naar het ziekenhuis voor een echografie. 
met mijn relatie gaat het slecht , en ik probeer hem er ook min of meer buiten te houden , zijn ouders willen toch dat ik abortus doe,dus ben ik ze geen info of iets anders verschuldigt.

Ojaa en twijfelende , Mijn vriend was zelf niet in mij geweest , en ik ben ook zwanger.. 
Nu kan je idd nog niet beginnen voelen dat je zwanger bent , dat begin je pas echt te voelen vnaf zo'n 6 weken , als je vaak misselijk wordt , maar je buik kan nu ng niet opgezet zijn daardoor hoor , ik ben al bijna 3 maanden en nu begin je hetpas een beetje te merken 
Niet teveel stresseren want dan blijven je maandstonden toch uit.
Veel sterkte nog.
xjee

----------


## meiss

Jeetje, zoals ik dit allemaal lees, is het best wel eng.
Ik zou nooit hebben gedacht dat je zwanger kan raken, zonder dat een jongen in je is geweest.
Zoals jij je berichten schrijft Mel, ben je nu best wel kalm.
Ik vind dat echt knap.
Zoals ik ook al las, dat ze zeiden dat je het huis uit werd geschopt als je zwanger raakte op vroege leeftijd, zo is voelt dat bij mij ook 
naja, ik zal er niet uit geschopt worden dan, maar mijn ouders zouden het wel ONTZETTEND dom vinden als ik zwanger zou raken.
ik leef ook echt met je mee, en ik hoop dat je gesteund blijft worden, en natuurlijk: 
ik hoop echt dat je een gezond kindje krijgt.
heel erg veel sterkte!

xx

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hallo,

ik heb eigelijk ook zo'n verhaal.. Ik heb ook met mijn vriendje sex gehad,
maar in het begin gingen we alleen maar vingeren en aftrekken, maar toen we echte sex kregen.. dat was wel vrij normaal en ging goed. & de condoom is ook nooit gescheurd ofzo. maar we hebben het er zo over gehad, en hij denkt dat hij sperma op zijn handen had toen hij me ging vingeren, kan ik hier door zwanger raken? want ik ben al 5 / 6 week overtijd.

reageer alsjeblieft. want ik kan er niet meer tegen..

Liefs,

----------


## meiss

hallo!

Je bent al 5 / 6 weken overtijd zeg je..
Heb je last van stress? dan kan je menstruatie uit worden gesteld omdat je er de hele tijd tegen aanhangt dat je het wil/moet worden zeg maar..
Je raakt niet zomaar van alle dingen zwanger. Ik heb gehoord dat het sperma echt met volle kracht erin moet worden gespoten wil je zwanger raken.
de kans is erg klein om van vingeren zwanger te raken, maar de kans is er wel!
dus wees voorzichtig!
ook al is het zo'n kleine kans, hij is er wel!! Je zal maar net diegene zijn, en daar word je niet vrolijk van!
En je vriend denkt dat er sperma aan zijn handen zat en toen ging hij jou vingeren, dan raak je zelf ook beetje in paniek!
Ik heb dit ook al heel vaak gehad, ik ben daarom ook heel voorzichtig, want ik wil nog niet zwanger raken!
Zeker niet op zo'n jonge leeftijd.
Maar omdat hij dat denkt, ga jij je erger zorgen maken, dus lieve Gerda, ik zou naar de drogist gaan, naar de Etos bijvoorbeeld, om een zwangerschapstest te halen.. voor 8 euro heb je er een.
Heel veel succes & sterkte!

gr. Meiss

----------


## meiss

weet je al wat, Gerda? 
ben je al ongesteld geworden?

gr.

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee meis,

bedankt voor je aandacht  :Smile: , ik ben nog niet ongesteld geweest, maar heb wel een test gekocht die 99 % betrouwbaar is, en dat was negatief, dus k denk dat er dan niks is, maar k zou graag weer ongesteld willen worden..  :Frown: 


Liefs Gerda.

----------


## meiss

Gelukkig! weer een hoop zorgen minder heb je dan! tuurlijk, dat snap ik dat je graag weer ongesteld zou willen worden, maar dat komt vanzelf.. misschien is je baarmoeder wat van slag, kan gebeuren.. maar je moet er niet hele tijd tegenaan hangen, want dan word je het juist niet!
ga veel relaxen en er niet aan denken .. het komt vanzelf!
en anders moet je even naar de huisarts gaan om te informeren erover!

gr. Meiss

----------


## rozengeur

Heey 
ik heb een vraag...
mijn vriend heeft me pasgeleden gevingert maar
is ook zo'' n 2 cen met zijn penis in me geweest
en vorige week dinsdag moest ik ongesteld worden en 
ik ben het ng steeds niet maar tog
er kwam geen sperma uit
maar ik ben wel eens vaker overtijd maar evengoed
ben ik nu zwanger please kunne jullie me helpen ..?

----------


## meiss

Hallo rozengeur,

Ook al komt er geen sperma, er kan toch voorvocht in jou terecht zijn gekomen.
In voorvoch zitten ook spermacellen.
Ook al ben je vaker overtijd, zou ik toch voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest halen om er zeker van te zijn dat er niks is fout gegaan.
Niet in paniek raken..
Je bent niet linea recta zwanger.
Als je zwanger wil worden, moet het sperma met volle kracht in je gespoten worden, want de zuurgraad van je baarmoeder is echt erg zuur, dat er veel spermacellen doodgaan daardoor.
Maar haal voor de zekerheid een test!
Laat even horen hoe het is gegaan.

gr. Meiss

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee meis!

weer bedankt voor je reactie  :Wink: .
maar ik twijfel nog steeds.. ik krijg gevoelige borsten, en me buik word beetje dik..
heb ik dit nou verkeerd? of is het omdat k zwanger ben??

Liefs Gerda,

----------


## meiss

Hee meis!

weer bedankt voor je reactie .
maar ik twijfel nog steeds.. ik krijg gevoelige borsten, en me buik word beetje dik..
heb ik dit nou verkeerd? of is het omdat k zwanger ben??

Liefs Gerda,

Lieve Gerda,

Tuurlijk! je kan hier je vragen kwijt! dat is heel goed dat je dat doet!
Gevoelige borsten kan je ook hebben als je ongesteld moet worden, en een opgezette buik ook.
Ik heb dit ook eens gehad.
Maar ik zou als ik jou was snel naar de dokter gaan! want die testen zijn dan wel 99% betrouwbaar, maar het kan ook een keer fout aangegeven worden.
Maak een afspraak bij je huisarts zodat hij echt even kan kijken hoe het nou zit.
Want als je twijfelt moet je toch op zoek gaan naar zekerheid, en dat kan je het beste doen bij je huisarts!
veel succes meid!
Laat even horen hoe het gegaan is!

Gr. Meiss

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee meiss,

gelukkig kan k hier mijn vragen en dingen waar ik mee zit kwijt  :Smile: .
Maar toch, ik durf niet na mijn huisarts te gaan :O, want straks komt mijn moeder
er bijvoorbeeld achter.. & dat moet gewoon niet :O, want k ben ook nog niet zo heel oud. Maar kan ik niet nog eens 1 x een test kopen?? als die dan weer aangeeft
dat k niet zwanger ben, dan moet k het toch ook wel zeker weten??

Liefs Gerda,

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Gerda,

Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent maar
een huisarts mag wel met je ouders praten over de medische situatie van jou als je jonger dan 12 jaar bent. Als je tussen de 12 en 16 jaar bent beslist de huisarts zelf, na overleg met jou, of hij je ouders inlichtingen geeft over jou medische situatie. 

Je zou inderdaad nog een zwangerschapstest kunnen kopen om te kijken of de uitslag nog het zelfde is. 
Op de site www.ikbenzwanger.com kun je een online zwangerschapstest doen doormiddel van een vragenlijst. Ga eens kijken wat daar uit komt als je de vragen hebt ingevuld. 
Succes!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee Déylanna,

Symptomen Uw antwoord Punten 
Gespannen borsten beetje 1 
Bloedverlies geen 0 
Kramp geen 0 
Donkere tepels geen 0 
Vermoeidheid geen 0 
Misselijkheid geen 0 
Vaak plassen beetje 1 
Rommelende darmen geen 0 
Stijging in temperatuur geen 0 
Uitblijven menstruatie veel 3 
Uw totaal 5 

Uitleg

>15 De symptomen geven aan dat u best zwanger kan zijn. Spannend! 
10-14 Let de komende dagen goed op uzelf, wie weet bent u zwanger. 
5-9 U kan zwanger zijn, meer waarschijnlijk komt uw menstruatie bijna op gang. 
<4 U bent waarschijnlijk niet zwanger. Slik wel alvast foliumzuur. 

dat kwam er uit, & zelf ben k bijna 15 jaar. en ja, k ga ook liever nog 1 test kopen voor alle zekerheid. Ook jij bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile: 

Liefs Gerda,

----------


## Déylanna

Laat je nog even wat de uitslag van de tweede test is??
Mocht het zo zijn dat ook de tweede test uitwijst dat je niet zwanger bent, ga dan gewoon even langs de huisarts. Nu zit je ook maar in de spanning en stress en dat is ook niet echt goed.

liefs en knuffel
Déylanna

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee Déylana, ik zou je zo snel mogelijk laten weten wat de uitslag van de 2e test is. Dus, als hij NIET zwanger aangeeft moet ik nogals na de huisarts gaan?? - & stel ; k word niet ongesteld omdat ik alleen maar gestressd ben, & ik blijf gestressd, dat komt dan word k eerder ook niet ongesteld als dat niet over is ?? Want ik krijg ook altijd koortslip als ik gestressd ben, en dat heb k nu dus ook..

Liefs & Knuffel terug 
Gerda,

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Gerda,

Ik vind het idd verstandig als je gewoon even langs je huisarts gaat als blijkt dat de tweede test ook aangeeft dat je niet zwanger bent.
Maar waarover zit je dan in de stress????
Ben je gestrest omdat je bang bent voor een eventuele zwangerschap???


liefs
Déy

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee Déylanna,

ik heb goed nieuws! Zaterdagavond was ik bij mijn vriend, en we zouden film gaan kijken, en dus gingen we elk nog even na de wc. En ja hoor, t was raak! ik ben weer ongesteld, en ben echt heel opgelucht! eindelijk weer! Echt dankjewel voor je medeleven! Maar nu is alles gelukkig weer opgelost!

liefs Gerda,

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Gerda,

Ik ben echt super blij voor je meid!!  :Big Grin: 
En nu niet teveel stressen meer hé????

knuff
Déylanna

----------


## Gerda.\\

Hee Déylanna,

Ja dankje! nee k ga niet meer stressen, lekker ontspannen haha.

Knuffel terug,

Gerda.

----------


## xpatriciax3

ik heb mijn vriend afgetrokken en hij zichzelf.
daarna heeft hij mij gevingert, en hij deed dat hard en diep.
voordat hij mij had gevingerd was hij klaargekomen.
ik ben bang dat ik zwanger ben.
want ik ben al 4maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest.
normaal wordt ik het gewoon iedere maand.
ik heb nog niet met hem GEBATST.
maar ik ben nu bang dat ik zwanger ben.

----------


## Nikky278

De kans dat je zwanger raakt van vingeren is echt ontzettend klein. Maar als je al vier maanden niet meer ongesteld bent geweest kun je het beste even een test halen. Om eerlijk te zijn verwacht ik niet dat je zwanger bent hoor, maar met een test weet je het zeker. Als je test negatief is en je wordt nog niet ongesteld, is het verstandig om even naar je huisarts te gaan, misschien dat die je meer kan vertellen.

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Patricia,

Als blijkt dat jou vriend wat sperma aan zijn vinger/hand had, voordat hij jou ging vingeren dan bestaat er inderdaad een kleine kans dat je zwanger kan raken.
Zeker als je al vier maanden niet ongesteld ben geweest zal ik als ik jou was maar eens een test doen of naar de huisarts gaan, zeker als je normaal gesproken altijd regelmatig was met je menstruatie.
Laat het nog even weten.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sissy1

ik heb een probleem, 
ik ben een meisje van 14jaar. 
ik ben turks meisje en van mijn geloof mag je niks doen met jongens voor het huwelijk
ik heb geen sex gehad.. ik ben alleen gevingerd en er kwam wel bloed

maar er zijn paar geruchten gegaan dat ik sex heb gehad met een jongen
en me moeder heeft dat ook gehoord.. ik heb tegen haar gezegt dat het niet zo is
en ze vroeg heel lief en vetrouwbaar of ik iets had gedaan en dat ik klein ben en dat alles kan gebeuren een fout dat het niks uitmaakt, maar ik heb gzegt ik heb niks gedaan ..
ze gelooft me wel en wil me naar de dokter brengen, ik ben alleen bang kan je maagden vlies breken als je gevingerd bent? en hoe ziet de dokter dat?

help?

----------


## sissy1

ik heb een probleem, 
ik ben een meisje van 14jaar. 
ik ben turks meisje en van mijn geloof mag je niks doen met jongens voor het huwelijk
ik heb geen sex gehad.. ik ben alleen gevingerd en er kwam wel bloed

maar er zijn paar geruchten gegaan dat ik sex heb gehad met een jongen
en me moeder heeft dat ook gehoord.. ik heb tegen haar gezegt dat het niet zo is
en ze vroeg heel lief en vetrouwbaar of ik iets had gedaan en dat ik klein ben en dat alles kan gebeuren een fout dat het niks uitmaakt, maar ik heb gzegt ik heb niks gedaan ..
ze gelooft me wel en wil me naar de dokter brengen, ik ben alleen bang kan je maagden vlies breken als je gevingerd bent? en hoe ziet de dokter dat?

help?

----------


## sissy1

ik heb snel eeen antwoord nodig !!!

----------


## Felice

Hoi Sissy,
Ik vind het heel sneu dat je nog geen antwoord het gekregen! Gisteren had ik hier een antwoord getypt, maar ik zie dat er iets fout is gegaan, want het staat er niet!

Ik zou je aanraden, om de huisarts op te bellen en de situatie uit te leggen. Dan is hij voorbereid als je moeder met je meegaat. Je kunt vast wel ergens buitenshuis bellen als dat nodig is.
maar ik vin dhet wel erg jammer dat je het niet aan je moeder durft te vertellen. Wie weet wil ze je gewoon echt helpen! (vergeet niet dat ze zelf ook jong geweest is en ik denk ook in het westen opgegroeid) Ze wil je denk ik écht helpen! Geef jezelf en haar toch de kans om jullie band te laten groeien, dat kan je je hele leven bij blijven.

Ik denk dat de opening wat wijder is en dat de huisarts dat hooguit ziet. Een maagdenvlies bestaat niet echt, dat is al achterhaald. Wel kan het inderdaad een beetje bloeden, maar dat kan ook door een tampon bv. Ik weet niet of je die gebruikt? of mag dat niet in jullie gezin? Je zou ook kunnen zeggen, als je angst echt heel groot en volgens jou terecht is, dat je een tampon hebt gebruikt, als dat het minst erg is.
Verder wel opletten natuurlijk he....! Maar, probeer eens als je durft, het je moeder eerlijk toe te vertrouwen...?
Succes en sterkte,
Felice

----------


## cas

haaj

ik had a;l eerder wat gezegt maar ik was laatst met me vriend gegaan 
en tot mijn spijt zij hij ik ben hem kwijt (condoom) ik schrok me dood en ik zij omg nee wil neit zwanger worden :hij zegt nee word ej ook neit  :Embarrassment: 
die dag ernaa was ik ongesteld of die nacht al 
wat meot ik doen als ik het aan em ouders vertel vermoorden ze me(figuurlijk)

groetjes cas

----------


## Sylvia93

> haaj
> 
> ik had a;l eerder wat gezegt maar ik was laatst met me vriend gegaan 
> en tot mijn spijt zij hij ik ben hem kwijt (condoom) ik schrok me dood en ik zij omg nee wil neit zwanger worden :hij zegt nee word ej ook neit 
> die dag ernaa was ik ongesteld of die nacht al 
> wat meot ik doen als ik het aan em ouders vertel vermoorden ze me(figuurlijk)
> 
> groetjes cas



hooi,,

wat is nou precies het probleem??
je zegt seks met hem te hebben gehad? en tijdens de seks de condoom kwijtgeraakt? of daarvoor al?
maar goed je bent die nacht ongesteld geworden, dat houd (meestal) in dat je niet zwanger bent,
wat wil je dan tegen je ouders vertellen?

groetjes,

----------


## cas

> hooi,,
> 
> wat is nou precies het probleem??
> je zegt seks met hem te hebben gehad? en tijdens de seks de condoom kwijtgeraakt? of daarvoor al?
> maar goed je bent die nacht ongesteld geworden, dat houd (meestal) in dat je niet zwanger bent,
> wat wil je dan tegen je ouders vertellen?
> 
> groetjes,


me ma weet het al maar niet het ongelukje.
waarschijnlijk tijdens maar veel zeggen dat er niiks aan de hand is omdat ik die dag er na ongesteld ben geworden.klopt toch ?

groetjes

----------


## essie

dus als je bent gevingerd kan je niet zwanger raken ik ben trouwens op vrijdag avond gevingerd en nam sávonds de laatste pil in voor de stopweek en ben daarna gewoon ongesteld geweest, dus hoef ik me geen zorgen te maken? gr essie

----------


## Sylvia93

> me ma weet het al maar niet het ongelukje.
> waarschijnlijk tijdens maar veel zeggen dat er niiks aan de hand is omdat ik die dag er na ongesteld ben geworden.klopt toch ?
> 
> groetjes


hee, nee idd, ik denk niet dat er wat aan de hand is hoor, je bent gewoon ongesteld geworden, en je wordt nu ook gewoon nog steeds ongesteld??
verder geen problemen met je menstruatie? als alles gewoon loopt hoe het moet lopen hoef je je echt geen zorgen te maken hoor,
maar slik je de pil ofwatdan ook?? meestal in het geval van de pil is er helemaal niks aan de hand maar zonder pil en je bent gewoon ongesteld geworden, zou ik zeggen er is niks aan de hand :Big Grin: 
good luck!!

----------


## Whattodo

hee kan je zwanger raken als hij sperma aan zijn hand heeft en je dan vingert?

ik ben al langer dan 1 week te laat!

----------


## Nikky278

Het is mogelijk daar zwanger van te raken, maar die kans is echt zo klein dat het te verwaarlozen is. Was je hiervoor wel regelmatig ongesteld? Het kan namelijk altijd voorkomen dat je menstruatie wat later op gang komt. Zeker als je je zorgen maakt. Blijft je menstruatie nog langer uit, is het altijd verstandig een test te kopen.

Xx

----------


## minni

hey,,
ik zit met een vraagje,, mijn vriend en ik hebben nog geen sex gehad maar hij heeft mij al wel gevingerd en ik heb hem al afgetrokken maar nu zit ik met een vraagje,, het kan misschien wel zijn dat hij door aan zijn penis te komen wat voorvocht aan zijn vingers heeft gekregen, maar hij heeft dan wel verder gedaan bij mij.. kan het nu zijn dat ik zwanger ben want ik heb gelezen dat er in voorvocht ook zaadcellen zitten ik voel me er echt niet goed bij, stel u nu voor, ik heb het er met hem al over gehad.. en hij voelt zich ook niet gerust bij.. kan iemand mij helpen en raad geven?

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Minni,

We hebben op het forum al meerdere topics hierover, je kunt hier héél veel info uithalen!

Maar ik zal het in het kort nog even herhalen, zwanger worden van vingeren is niet mogelijk! Het klopt idd dat er zaadcellen in voorvocht zitten, maar deze worden niet met een snelheid in de vagina gespoten, dus heeft ook geen enkele kans om zich te binden aan een eicel. Dus maak je geen zorgen, er is níets aan de hand! Om verdere zorgen te voorkomen zou ik je wel adviseren om bij de eerste keer seks aan anticonceptie te doen. De Pil bijv (misschien slik je die al?) en iig zeker een condoom!

Voor meer info kun je hier een kijkje nemen! En hier

Als je verder nog ergens over inzit kun je dat hier natuurlijk altijd even melden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## lyn

Ik heb eigenlijk hetzelfde als Minni, 
maar ik ben nu dus al 2 maanden niet ongesteld. Om precies te zijn was ik het voor het laatst 16 mei. 
En toen had ik toetsweek dus ik heb nogal lopen stressen, en ik weet dat het door stress kan worden uitgesteld, maar nou ja mijn vriendje heeft me dus ook gevingerd, 
en ik ben nu best wel relaxed zeg maar, maar ik word het maar niet en ik vind 2 maanden nogal lang worden.. normaal ben ik het max. een weekje later. 
Wat denken jullie ervan? 

Doegg

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Lyn,

Heb je verder wel al eens seks met je vriend gehad? Wanneer je nog helemaal geen seks hebt gehad kun je het onderwerp zwanger afsluiten, je kunt namelijk níet zwanger worden van vingeren!! Verder kun je mijn antwoord boven je vraag nog eens doorlezen, eigenlijk heb ik daarmee jouw vraag ook al beantwoord  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Shergwen

> Hallo Lyn,
> 
> Heb je verder wel al eens seks met je vriend gehad? Wanneer je nog helemaal geen seks hebt gehad kun je het onderwerp zwanger afsluiten, je kunt namelijk níet zwanger worden van vingeren!! Verder kun je mijn antwoord boven je vraag nog eens doorlezen, eigenlijk heb ik daarmee jouw vraag ook al beantwoord 
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Hey Sylvia, 

Ik ben blij om dit te horen, ik heb ook hetzelfde als minnie. Ik ben al ong 3 weken over tijd. Mijn vriend heeft me gevingerd vlak na het afrekken en hij was klaargekomen en ik ook. Ik zit me nu wel zorgen te maken omdat ik pijn heb nu in mijn buik rond de navel en een ijzergebrek heb, wanneer ik dit intyp zie ik meteen het onderwerp: zwangerschapkwaaltjes in het scherm en dat doet mij wel schrikken. Ook de huisarts heb ik verteld van mijn pijn rond de buik en hij vroeg meteen of ik misselijk was, gelukkig ben ik niet misselijk maar ik snapte wel meteen dat de huisarts naar een zwangerschap vroeg :Frown:  Ik heb nog geen seks gehad maar vanwege het ijzergebrek en de pijn rond mijn navel en ook nog eens het over tijd zijn van mn periode ben ik me wel zorgen gaan maken of ik zwanger ben en hierdoor denk ik er veel aan en stress ik de laatste tijden ook nogal.

----------


## Oki07

Stress kan de oorzaak zijn van niet ongesteld worden. Als je er zo ongerust over bent, kun je een test halen. Die van het eigen merk zijn nooit zo duur. Al zou ik niet weten waarvan je nou zwanger kunt zijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Shergwen,

Ik ben het wel eens met Oki07 hierboven mij. Stress is inderdaad een factor welke ervoor kan zorgen dat je menstruatie uitblijft. Je zou eventueel een zwangerschapstest kunnen doen, maar ik denk zelf dat het een beetje zonde van je geld is. Van vingeren kun je gewoon niet zwanger raken, hiervoor moet je écht seks gehad hebben, en wanneer je dat niet gedaan hebt is een kans op zwangerschap nihil. Ik zou het idee van een zwangerschap proberen uit je hoofd te zetten, zodat je iets kalmeert en minder last van stress hebt. Dikke kans dat je dan snel je menstruatie krijgt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikmaakmezorgen

Advies over zwanger zijn kan ik e helaas niet geven.
Over je vriendje overduidelijk wel!
Het feit dat hij niet naar je luisterde op toch wel zoiets belangrijk zegt genoeg!
Hij is idd nog maar 17 en bij iemand zo jong fluiten zijn oren en stijgert zijn paardje NOG meer als bij een volwassen man, maar dit wil niet zeggen dat hij zomaar kan doen en laten wat hij wil.
Nu ben je niet zwanger, maar wat als je vriendje zich nog maar eens een vrijkaart geeft en doet wat hij wil?
Praat hier met hem over en komt er een ja maar uit zijn mondje, mel21 geloof me, wijs hem dan maar het deurtje.

----------


## Kriss

Hee,
Ik ben een meisje van veertien jaar en ik heb mijn vriendje afgetrokken en daarna heeft hij mij gevingert, maar ik weet nou niet of hij nog aan z'n penis had gezeten. Ik ben nog nooit ongesteld geweest, ik heb ook nog geen borsten of echt heupen ofzo, en het duurde circa 7 minuten voor dat hij mij vingerde.. Maar het spookt nu al ruim twee maanden door m'n hoofd...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kriss,

Zoals je hier in dit topic kunt lezen is een zwangerschap dmv vingeren onmogelijk. Er is dus geen reden tot paniek hoor! Niets aan de hand!

Zorg er alleen wel voor dat wanneer jullie seks gaan hebben jullie natuurlijk wel gebruik maken van een anticonceptiemiddel bijvoorbeeld condooms.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

